# How to find a job In Vietnam



## thinhle (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi guy, i am planning to live in Vietnam for at least 5 years. Do you know hoow to find a long term job, i can do anything for living.


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi there! There is Employment Agency in every province of Vietnam and they're very supportive. Hope that you will get a suitable job soon!


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

do they speak english? i mean how can i work in vietnam if they dont speak english?


----------

